# editing pdf files



## ropleytig (Feb 20, 2013)

I found lots of helpful advice here but the way I now use is I think the most simple, and it's free. Download a programme called FreeOCR. Load the pdf file into it and then save it as a jpeg file. It can then be edited in most graphics programmes. The result can then be saved as a jpeg or back as a pdf file. It works - and it's quick and free.


----------



## williambjacobs (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for this.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

PDF-XChange Viewer

The No.1 rated BEST PDF Reader - as voted by Life Hacker Readers by a 2-1 margin for the 2nd year in a row!

New - OCR options included - OCR your image based/scanned PDF's to make fully text searchable PDF files !!!!

Now has FREE OCR functionality that works great. I have it at a higher setting that takes longer to scan but they are old books and bad image scans and it gets all or most of it right.

But here are the Best Free PDF Tools


----------

